# Parking pawl



## Gaspo2k (Mar 27, 2012)

I recently left my car on the driveway and found it half way out on the street in the morning. I am unable to get the automatic transmission to engage the parking gear lock. The transmission shifts through all the gears fine, the shifter lock seems to work as expected, but the transmission never engages the parking pawl park gear lock. This results in the car rolling when it is in park. Does anyone know if there was something i can do to fix this problem or is this something that needs to be done at the dealer level. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

2011 Audi A3 TDI


----------

